# Did possible irreparable damage to my career at my office party



## victoria82 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi all

I had my office party last night. There was probably 30 of us there and towards the end of the night we were down to 15 or so. Everyone was somewhat drunk, but I was by far the drunkest. 

I fell into our of our employees, and my boss had to take me home. It was BAD.

I keep getting flashbacks of stupid things I did or say. I got in a discussion about religion, I said stupid things and I slurred my words huge. 

What's worse of it all is there is probably more that I don't remember. 

I have only been at this organization for 4 months. I think people are disgusted with me. I've been obsessing over this all day and I am dreading our weekly morning meeting on Monday.

I feel like I need to quit.

I am totally ashamed and disgusted with myself.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

You were drunk, people will look past it. As long as it only happened once, people tend to forget. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Take the weekly meeting as an opportunity to apologize to everyone and put it behind.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

No need to quit. Apologize to boss if anything but other wise stuff happens. From sounds of it others were also drunk. Just take it as learning experience and don't drink as much next time. It will be fine I think as long as ur company culture not super upright.


----------



## mjmagpie (Dec 3, 2012)

I completely agree with the advice to use the Monday morning meeting to apologize. I think that's really good advice and I think you can check since you're into it and everyone can can get a break from the Monday morning meeting and get a little a chance to lighten the mood. might you might wind up with friends from the office for you're sharing. something like this could put other people at ease and be a light hearted. who knows it might even make your experience with having to go to the office everyday better.


----------



## detweiler (Aug 2, 2009)

The point of office parties is for ppl to get drunk and do stupid ****, bro. You probably made the party fun and memorable for at least some of your coworkers which is a GOOD thing. If you want you can apologize in a humorous way to anybody that you feel you may have inconvenienced. Assuming you do well in your daily job and have a good professional reputation I highly doubt your career prospects are damaged. I can relate to you and your anxiety though.


----------

